# Seasons Of Hope Banquet



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Please come join us for fun night :thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Keep bumping it now and again buddy, maybe I wont miss this one. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

jaster said:


> Keep bumping it now and again buddy, maybe I wont miss this one. Keep up the good work!!


I'm gonna bump you up if u don't make this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys this is gonna be a great night. The food is great gonna have homemade apple and peach cobbler for dessert. Lots of door prizes and silent auction items. Already have 4 charters donated and they when right last year. A power pole. A couple real good hunts. And a bunch of other cool stuff I don't want to mention till I have them in my hand. All for a great cause. Check us out on the web or on Facebook at seasonsofhopeinc.org. Thanks Bryen


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Who's next to buy tickets, and dont forget, this a FAMILY event :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I need 4 my good man.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaster I have the tickets. I am in pace. You can call or text me at 850-232-0592. I hope everyone who reads this thread will check us out and see what we are all about. We can't do it without support from the community. Thanks Bryen


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We have tickets on sale now!!! GOD BLESS :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ill take 2 tickets Bryen. Can you PM me an address and ill throw a check in the mail Monday


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Ill take 2 tickets Bryen. Can you PM me an address and ill throw a check in the mail Monday


THANK YOU for ur support :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase shoot me a text to the number above. I got a pick I want to send you too. And thanks for your support


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We still have tickets. If you buy a ticket, come to the banquet and don't receive a blessing, like the food or enjoy the speaker, I will personally refund your $$$. My name is Michael Harris. I will have a shirt with my name on it, and I'm in a wheelchair, so u can't miss me  We want to thank all of you that have bought tickets. We CANNOT do what we do without the support of great people. THANK YOU and GOD BLESS :thumbsup: http://www.seasonsofhopeinc.org/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking forward to the banquet. Here are some of the hats they are selling also, look pretty sharp.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Chase


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Tickets, get ur tickets


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

If your in Milton I have banquet and raffle tickets so hit me up and I'll get them to you.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

At Seasons Of Hope we are always looking for new adventures to go on, and new places to go. The more options you have, the better off you are. I grew up running deer with hounds. As I got older, I began to love it. Then that love became a passion!!! As a child, I remember waking up to the smell of coffee brewing and my daddy telling me to get up it was time to get ready to go. I would hop out of bed, get dressed and go help daddy load the hounds and put everything in the truck. To me there was nothing better than riding to the woods with my daddy wondering what the day ahead of us was going to be like, while Mel McDaniel sang "Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On" to us through the radio!!! The closer it got to daylight, the anticipation kept building. The CB chatter picked up trying to decide where and how we would start our day. FINALLY, a decision would be made, I knew it wouldn't be long before the hounds would be turned loose to hopefully jump the buck we were after!!! I will have to stop here about running a buck deer with a pack of hounds, because words can't describe the feeling and excitement you get. As I got older, I loved running anything with a pack of hounds. One of the best parts of any dog hunting is the fellowship. So this year we will have some options of some kids getting to experience the same feeling I tried to describe. The Alabama Dog Hunters Association has come on board to take some kids hunting. We will be going on special deer and rabbit hunts with them. We will also be running rabbits in Georgia!!! We also have some great people that have offered to take some kids **** huntin!!! Another hunt we will be adding is hog hunting with hounds. Our first ever Seasons Of Hope hog hunt with the hounds will be this weekend with Paul Stokes and Matthew Stokes of muddy-riveroutfitters. We will report with a story after SWINE TIME Saturday!!! If you have any questions, or want you or your children to experience a once in a lifetime adventure, please contact me. We are needing 20-25 kids 16 and under for the two deer dog hunts in Alabama. If interested, contact me @ 850-630-8187. If you are interested


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Found out that I won't be able to make it but ill still buy 2 tickets and donate them if anyone wants to take their kid. Ill send the money to Bryen all you'll have to do is meet up with him to get them. Post up on here to claim them.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Found out that I won't be able to make it but ill still buy 2 tickets and donate them if anyone wants to take their kid. Ill send the money to Bryen all you'll have to do is meet up with him to get them. Post up on here to claim them.


 THANK YOU for the donation :thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

FlaScout. Save me 4... will be back Thurs. I will meet you and get some. Who all has some hats Whackem??


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang chase I hate that. I was looking forward to meeting you. Jaster I am taking orders for hats. You can call me to order them at 232-0592. Thanks bryen


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

jaster said:


> FlaScout. Save me 4... will be back Thurs. I will meet you and get some. Who all has some hats Whackem??


No problem call me at 393-9810 when you get in and I'll meet you somewhere and bring them to you. I will be around all week and weekend as well.

Scott


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Who hasn't bought their tickets yet?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Can u buy them at the door?


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Skull that might be an option. We are only selling 500 tickets and I hope they will be gone by then. I would much rather presell just so I don't waste a bunch of money on food. Thanks for your interest we would love to have you there


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bill's Boy said:


> Skull that might be an option. We are only selling 500 tickets and I hope they will be gone by then. I would much rather presell just so I don't waste a bunch of money on food. Thanks for your interest we would love to have you there


Ok ill have to get up with you sometime next week to get some tickets


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Ok ill have to get up with you sometime next week to get some tickets


 THANK YOU for ur support :thumbup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Ok ill have to get up with you sometime next week to get some tickets


If you will holler at me I live in Mulat and I can bring you some tickets. I have the raffle tickets as well as the banquet tickets. 

Scott


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

fla_scout said:


> If you will holler at me I live in Mulat and I can bring you some tickets. I have the raffle tickets as well as the banquet tickets.
> 
> Scott


Ok that will work I live right down the road from you.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks skull look forward to meeting you there. I hope you kick some door prize butt. And thank you Scott.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wanted to thank Nichols Seafood and our local owned sears store in pace for their generous donation of gift cards for door prizes. Many more thank you s to come. Gonna be some cool auction items too. Already got a new in the box power pole. A custom built mullet net. A condo stay in destin. A crazy good turkey hunt. And 4 charters. Thank you to everyone that has already steped up to support us.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive got tickets in Pensacola if anyone is looking


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you to Hot Spots bait and tackle, The Cutting Board restaurant, Beef O Brady's in pace, and Academy. All donated door prizes today. Still more to come. Still tickets available. Come out and join us and support a great cause.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Bill's Boy said:


> Thank you to Hot Spots bait and tackle, The Cutting Board restaurant, Beef O Brady's in pace, and Academy. All donated door prizes today. Still more to come. Still tickets available. Come out and join us and support a great cause.


 Dont miss out...bring the whole family :thumbup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We still have some tickets. We are also getting new door prizes, raffle items and silent auction items!!! We are looking forward to meeting everyone and having a BLESSED and FUN evening of family fellowship :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

A quick update. We have been reall busy getting everything together. Want to thank Mikes Gun Shop for their huge help. With their help we will have 4 guns at the banquet. 2 we will be giving away as door prizes. One is a benelli nova camo 3 1/2" mag shot gun and the other is a Thompson Center 50 cal muzzle loader. All you have to do to win one of these is buy a ticket and come eat a great dinner and hear a great speaker. We will also be silent auctioning another tc muzzle loader. And the last gun will be a Remington 700sps camo 7mm-08. We are gonna sell 150 10$ raffle tickets for this one. We also are gonna have 2 Pearson bows. 1 of these was donated by Zac Cooper and has been autographed by several celebrity hunters including Willy Robertson, Tiffany Lokisky, Eddie Salter, Zac cooper, and several more. Power pole has donated a brand new power pole and many more silent auction items.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

*bump!*


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I have tickets if anyone wants them. I'll bring them to you just let me know.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its tonight folks..... Wife has other plans and I have an extra ticket. Who wants free dinner??????


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its not too late, come on down. Yall dont know what you are missing. BBQ Island is awesome!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Had a blast at the banquet this evening. Couldnt ask for a better time with good people great food and an awesome group of speakers tonight. Jaster it was good meeting you tonight hope to see you in the woods next month.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great night at the banquet with my grandfather. Great job Bryen and company!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Had a blast at the banquet this evening. Couldnt ask for a better time with good people great food and an awesome group of speakers tonight. Jaster it was good meeting you tonight hope to see you in the woods next month.


You too man, show us that Riffle when ya pick it up???

Give me a holler or txt when you happen to be headin out to BW. Will p.m. ya my #


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jaster said:


> You too man, show us that Riffle when ya pick it up???
> 
> Give me a holler or txt when you happen to be headin out to BW. Will p.m. ya my #


Will do buddy.ill be out there every weekend for sure.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

By the way congrats on the the rifle Adam!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

fla_scout said:


> By the way congrats on the the rifle Adam!


Thanks Scott, was good seeing you again last night.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support. It was an awesome night. We couldn't do it without y'all. Bryen


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Bill's Boy said:


> Thanks everyone for your support. It was an awesome night. We couldn't do it without y'all. Bryen


 X 2 :thumbsup:


----------

